# FUNNY!!! Look at this Frodo Graph - Nickelback



## dmp (Jul 13, 2006)

for those who are, or aren't fans... I laughed quite a bit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3oHNmhcE0&search=nickelback photograp


----------



## Nienna (Jul 14, 2006)

Very punny!


----------

